

Tomb of the Unknowns' Guards and Hurricane Isabel - bobf
http://www.snopes.com/military/isabel.asp

======
chrissnell
These Old Guard guys are studs. They spend hours every day prepping their
uniforms for their thirty minute guard shift, even though it's only going to
get soaked as soon as they step out into the rain. They shave twice a day and
cut their hair daily. No matter how hot, cold, wet, or miserable it is,
they're out there and they never miss a step.

If you're ever in Washington DC, spend an afternoon at Arlington National
Cemetery and check them out. It's inspirational to watch someone who is so
dedicated to their work.

------
bobf
While the article is interesting; the following image may bring tears to the
eye: <http://i.imgur.com/WOCaQ.jpg>

~~~
ColinDabritz
This is a touching poignant picture.

For clarity, I would point out that while they are still on guard in the rain
during this hurricane, this particular picture appears to have been taken Sept
18th.

Here is a picture from today:
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=515517158472398&...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=515517158472398&set=a.515517068472407.121621.109701809053937&type=3&theater&_fb_noscript=1)

Via:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/129zv4/standing_guard_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/129zv4/standing_guard_hurricane_or_otherwise/)
First picture, from a gallery with date citation:
[http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/25447106_rRDwDr?_escaped_frag...](http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/25447106_rRDwDr?_escaped_fragment_=i%3D2095607412%26k%3D89XQw3D#!i=2095607412&k=89XQw3D)

------
CodeCube
I wish everyone in the world knew about Snopes. So many times someone posts
something on FB, and a quick search inevitably turns up a page on snopes
debunking whatever farce they're posting about ... if only they would do the
same before posting.

 __edit: I usually refrain from posting the link unless it's a really good
friend that I know would appreciate a good "Well Actually". Otherwise, I'm not
interested in internet-arguing with someone that probably won't listen to
reason anyways. __

------
bsims
I had a buddy from high school who was a guard for the Tomb of the Unknown
Solider. A very high honor, although I can imagine it would become pretty
monotonous. Semper fi.

~~~
tvjunky
Indeed an honor for a select few. The correct Motto for your friend would be
"Touch Me Not" and a good greeting/acknowledgment/goodbye would be "Hooah!"

Semper Fi, while a good Motto and applicable, is the Marine Corp Motto.

Hooah!

~~~
bsims
My mistake. For some reason I had this associated as being a Marine Corp
stationing. Thanks for the clarification.

